# Mike and Steve's B-Day Monrovia Brewery Ride Sat Nov 16th 6:00pm



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2019)

It's our B-days this month and what better way to celebrate than riding bikes with our buds to all the local breweries! We meet up at Overtown Brewery at 6:00 for a cold delicious beer, then ride down to Pacific Plate just a couple miles South. Back up North a bit right by the Monrovia Goldline Station to Hop Secret. Depending on the group consensus, we either ride a couple more miles to Mt. Lowe for another...or we can jump on the Goldline and get off in Arcadia just a couple blocks from the brewery. Then back East to Monrovia where we cap off the night in Old Town for dinner & drinks.  @Vintage Paintworx  & I did this very ride a couple months ago & had a great time. Hope you can make it!









						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Great photos of some lovely machines! I like your red & white bike.




					thecabe.com
				




@Over Town Brewing Co.
@Velocipedist Co.
@cyclonecoaster.com
@lulu
@rustjunkie
@Vintage Paintworx
@39zep


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2019)

*WOW ... 6:00 am is a early start .... 

I know it has to be six at night  ... but it sounds like a good day & a great place to have a cold one on your birthday  .. Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## kreika (Nov 6, 2019)

Wish I could make it. Happy Brewthday!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 6, 2019)

Have one for me at every stop. Happy Birthday, and many more returns!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *WOW ... 6:00 am is a early start ....  ... sounds like a good day though .. Ridden not Hidden *



6:00 *PM.... *But 6:00am would work...if I didn't have too


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmmmm, Mikes Birthday AGAIN??? kool, you guys have fun. And be safe!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 6, 2019)

What, no Birthday BBQ ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2019)

See you there..... Cheers!


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2019)

Have fun guys, if it was a day ride I'd be there, oh here's Mike ( on the left ) a few Bdays ago and don't want to give away the other guy but think you know who!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2019)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey now; Happy birthday Mike & Steve!
Your Event is a "Sticky"!
I am pretty sure this will go way past my bed-time.
Have Fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2019)

Brewery hopper ready for tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2019)

I should add that hills will be VERY minimal on this ride. If we end up taking the Goldline from Monrovia to Arcadia, there will be NO hills. See you there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2019)

1st stop...Overtown


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2019)

2nd....Pacific Plate


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 16, 2019)

mrg said:


> Have fun guys, if it was a day ride I'd be there, oh here's Mike ( on the left ) a few Bdays ago and don't want to give away the other guy but think you know who!
> View attachment 1095294



I’m Johnny Strabler and I have the trophy!


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 16, 2019)

kreika said:


> Wish I could make it. Happy Brewthday!



Puts kreika


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 16, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Puts kreika



Odd name.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hop Secret closed early...so Goldline to Mt.Lowe it is...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2019)

Capped off the night at First Cabin with a couple Jack & Cokes. Good times...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 18, 2019)

Late post.. sorry.  Great weekend riding bikes, celebrating birthdays, drinking soda pops, staying out late.  Thanks for the awesome ride!


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks like a fun birthday guys!, Mike then & now


----------



## kreika (Nov 18, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Odd name.




I’d prefer poots kreika but whatever.


----------

